# Party Like A RockStar HERF!



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

All right, Vegas bound gorillas, here's the official thread for the CAO party pre-party! For those of you that haven't signed up for tix yet, please come as it sounds like a lot of quality folks are planning on heading down there. If you don't have tix yet, head to CAO's website to grab a couple (hopefully they are still available). I'm in the initial planning stage of trying to set up a little get together before the party on Saturday afternoon. The plan right now (Please PM me suggestions!) is to find a good place to get some chow, booze and quality smoke time before the big shindig. Dustin mentioned the Mandalay Bay (which I'm also very partial to) as a possibility. If any of you have any great ideas please, by all means, post them here and I will follow up on them as soon as I can. I can't wait to meet you all down there!
-Pete


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm in like Flint brother..... you can count on the wife and I to provide quality XXX entertainment


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Submitted my entry via e-mail tonight. Hopefully I get the tix! 

If so, prepare for the Zilla!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> If so, prepare for the Zilla!


Is that some sort of weird S&M trip???????

If it is..... then I'm looking forward to it


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm in, bringing my bro, but I won't be getting into Vegas until Sunday.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Also, if you have no idea what we're talking about..... check out this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24530

C'mon, you know you want to go... you get to HERF with PDS


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there! Already have my tix.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

The CAO party is on a Monday night right?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> The CAO party is on a Monday night right?


yup


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm there Sunday. Anyone gotten their tickets yet, not the confirmation, but the tickets?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga & I will be gettin there sunday sometime around 2pm...
still tryin to find dates the dance though...lol


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Just got my tickets


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

poker said:


> Just got my tickets


Me too. :w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm going to be in Vegas the preceding week, departing on Sunday the 16th. I'm going with my firm, who usually plan a lot of activities (golf, shows, dinners, etc.) so I'm not sure yet how much time or when I'll have free. That being said, I'm sure I could find a few hours if any of you are going to be in town early. :w


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll probably get there on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I think i'll come sunday - wednesday. will probably bring the wifey but not to the herf, she isn't much of a smoker...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll be arriving Sunday the 16th (lands about 5:00 pm) till Wednesday the 19th (2:30pm flight home).

Staying downtown at the Fitzgeralds (my fav)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Any new news on plans as of yet Pete?

If you need any help just let me know


Dustin
XXX


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

How long did it takes you guys to get your tix?

I submitted my entry via e-mail about a week ago and haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright my monkey Brethren, our buddy Pete (pistol) has had to relinquish his HERF planning duties as last minute circumstances have restricted his travel plans..... he will not be able to attend 

So, he has left the planning in my capable hands. He also sent me a box of CAO Brazilia's to pass out to everyone at the Pre Party HERF. What a great BOTL!!!! (hint hint..... RG)

So here's the skinny:
Meeting Place - *CASA FUENTE*
Meeting Time - *July 16th (Sun) @ 1330hrs*

We'll be meeting at Casa Fuente then for a few hours of drinking, smoking and general debauchery. From there we'll head out to dinner. Now I'm asking for a majority vote as to what type of restaurant we're heading to. Its either going to be high class steak joint type restaurant (Del Frisco's,etc) or it can be a more casual type of place. What do you guys feel like? Obviously after dinner partying will be had, but I find its better to just wing it with that type of stuff so everyone can decide where is best for them to party.

Obviously if you're coming in earlier than Sunday you can feel free to hook up with each other and do some Mini-HERF'n or give me a call and see what I'm up to. I might be busy Saturday though... Monday I'll be busy all day until the Tommy Lee shindig that night.

So this is the plan, love it or leave it this is what's going down! So weigh in on what type of place you want to dine at and here's to rockin' Good Time!

XXX


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for taking over the reigns XXX. Unfortunately I can't make it to Vegas until monday morning, so I'm gonna skip on the vote. But I would like to meet up with some BOTLs prior to the CAO festivities. :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

BP22 said:


> Thanks for taking over the reigns XXX. Unfortunately I can't make it to Vegas until monday morning, so I'm gonna skip on the vote. But I would like to meet up with some BOTLs prior to the CAO festivities. :w


There'll be plenty of chance to hook up with people all weekend long.... it'll be blast!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

1330hrs????


:sb


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> There'll be plenty of chance to hook up with people all weekend long.... it'll be blast!!!


Sweet. :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

poker said:


> 1330hrs????
> 
> :sb


What's wrong with that Poker? What time do you land again?

XXX


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Depart LOS ANGELES INTL(LAX) at 3:50PM and Arrive in LAS VEGAS NV(LAS) at 4:50PM




bastage! lol j/k

I'll find you guys one way or another


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Make sure you guys hit up Dustin for those cigars, I figured yall would probably enjoy those more than my sorry ass company anyhow!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

True Pete.... too true  ROFL

Ok well the plan is still 1330 but for you Poker, when you land, we'll meet up with you wherever you want.

Party's still starting at the Casa Fuente Shop and will continue on from there.......



XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright everybody, start chiming in again and let everybody know that you're going. Here's a list of potential people meeting up at Casa Fuente on Sunday.

Paul (PDS)
Rob (RJS)
The XXX's (Dustin and Echo)
Crazyfool
Dave (Hollywood)
Lance
Par
Jcruz1027
God
BP22
MoTheFriggin'Man!
Wrinklenuts
Dale (D.Generate)
Mikey202
Rod (Franksmith)
Fred (Puffy69)
Tnorthern
Steve (SDMate)
Galaga
Beerbob
Larry
El Presidente from CC
Some of the guys from VCC
Marc (OpusEx) - possibly
Jack (Cigartexan) - possibly
Poker - arriving later

Everyone just confirm that they're still in. Casa Fuente @ 1330. Where does everyone want to go to dinner? We could just wing it for dinner and then all meet back up at either Red Square (Martini Bar/Lounge) or maybe the Spearmint Rhino or my personal Fave Crazyhorse Too. Just let me know what everyone is up for. 

Dustin
XXX


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm in! Just not coming in till Monday morning.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Dustin, looks like Larry (SD Beerman) isn't goin to be able to make it:hn


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

This is one herf that you must take pictures of or the baby jesus will cry.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear Larry won't make it.... bummer.

Alright, there's not nearly enough excitement and chatter going on about this thing so we should all seriously get off our asses and start getting excited, little more than a month away!!!!!

As asked in my last few posts, what is everybody feeling like for after Casa Fuente... seriously, if you guys don't chime in I'll just be forced to relocate the After HERF to a nice little Gentleman's Club and you guys can either come hang with me and numerous pairs of DD's or you can go back to your hotel room and cry alone....... 

XXX


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bump. Looks like I won't be able to make it.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be there!!! (booth #788 Humidi-Puck™) - you'll probably be able to find Bob & Dale from the Dog Watch Social club there at any given time as well  

~Mark


----------

